# Extra Large drum sander



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sure sounds like a nice machine ,Tony : )


----------



## Madcow (Feb 25, 2009)

I recently acquired the Jet-22-44 and am very pleased with it. My first drum sander was the Delta x5 and was disappointed from day 1. The elevator system was difficult to align and keep that way. The Jet is eveything I had hoped for. I am building some large sofa tables with live edges and I needed something that I could also use as a planer.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Nice piece of equipment Tony.
I makes my old home made sander look pretty amateur.
That 2.4 hp motor will make it pretty smooth even with an 80 grit on the drive.

Best of luck with it Tony and again thanks for taking time to evaluate it for us.

Bob


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

I have this same sander (the American version)With the enclosed cabinet. I purchased mine used about 4 months ago and love it.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice review, Tony. I have a Delta 18-36" drum sander and I keep the out board side of my platen about .010" thicker. It prevents burning the along the edge of the drum when doing a panel wider than 18". The ridge is almost unnoticeable and is easily sanded out. If I do a panel less than 18", I just run the panel through both ways to even it out. These are great tools to have for saving time on small table tops and such.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Tony. A good drum sander is rising to the top of my wishlist, so I'll use this info when I'm ready to buy.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice review Tony. Since Jet purchased Performax That is probably the Performax sander with the Jet name.
It looks like Jet add a more powerful motor though. That will sure make a difference.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed review. I hope you get the parallelness (did I just create a new word? ;-) you are looking for.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I was checking this out today and saw they had an oscillating version. I'd love to get one but then I look at my check book. If I knew I had a lot of kitchens in my future I'd sure go for it. I've spent the last few days on the idiot end of a belt sander and after a while that just kills my back.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice review, Tony. I have had one of these on my wish list for some time now. Thanks for the information on the tool.


----------



## Knuckles (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the review Tony. I keep looking at these but the footprint is killing me. I have to reorganize somehow (not my strong suit to begin with) to find a place to stash it.
Hope it keeps working well for you.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tony: I used a brass rod and no sandpaper on the drum to level my sander. The rod allowed me to level up the table to match up to the drum.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Karson. In this model you have to level the Drum to the table, not the other way around. The problem arises when tightening the bolts, this is when the the whole assembly moves if not held in place.


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

Tony - The trick with bolts is to tighten them a very little bit moving from bolt to bolt.

If that doesn't work them offset it in the opposite direction by the amount it moves when you tighten them.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tony try putting a thickeness or 2 of mdf between the table and drum and set the drum to that then tighten the bolts.

Bob


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

*Miket*, thanks for the advice, but I had already tried that, it still was not accurate enough, when you are talking about accuracy of 0.001" +/- 0.001", the machine is capable of this accuracy normally.

If it were not so difficult to take it back to the dealer, I would have done so, but it is not cost effective.

*Bob* - good idea. setting the drum height, to be parallel to the table is really easy with the adjusting mechanism, the bolt tightening alters the position of the drum when tightening - hence, I used a clamp to stop the movement whilst tightening the bolts.


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

Tony - You can also snug the bolts up and then use a hammer and block of wood to get that last few thousands. The tighten the rest of the way.

0.001" seems like you are asking for a lot. A quick pass with a ROS will take that off in a few seconds.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

In agreement with "madcow" regarding *major disappointment *with my* DELTA X5.*….I should have gotten my money back when I had the chance instead of taking a second machine that was slightly better than the first one that I received….best wishes on your *JET *purchase , Tony : )


----------

